# Bricked Touchpad CM Alpha 2.1 Help!?!



## technick (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi All...

I flashed my touchpad to 2.1 yesterday and it was running fine till today. I was copying some movies to it for a flight and my desktop lost connection to it. When I checked the touchpad, it was frozen. I did the reset (pwr+bottom button) and it went off, now it refuses to come on. I've held the power+up for a few minutes, held the power button alone, tried the power+bottom button... nothing is working...

Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## calculator (Oct 15, 2011)

connect it to a wall charger for 30 minutes, then try the power+cards button.


----------



## technick (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok, will try that. It did have a full battery before this happened.


----------



## son (Aug 23, 2011)

any news on that? I have a guy in another forum with the same problem - but the trick did not work :/


----------



## ebswift (Aug 26, 2011)

Press the home button first, hold it, then press and hold the power button and wait for 20 seconds with both buttons held. At the start I knew it was power+home, but didn't know the combo or the time, so I too was left wondering occasionally if my device would ever start again.


----------



## cckeeler (Jul 25, 2011)

I too thought it wasn't going to turn on, but it turned out I just wasn't holding it long enough.


----------



## technick (Oct 20, 2011)

I tried letting it charge for awhile and still nothing. Any other advise on fixing this thing?


----------



## glenniek (Oct 23, 2011)

Please help!
Have followed all instuctions and now I have a bricked TPad.
Webos doctor will not go past 12%
All I get is a triangle with www.palm.com/rom
What should I do?


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

IF you can get to "12%" there's hope... Google webos doctor and 12%... the guys at Precentral.net have a very good guide on how to "fix" that... as long as you can get into bootie, you have a reasonable hope to fix it...


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

Having tried (and failed) 3 previous times to install cm7, I finally got it to work. Thought I had bricked it 2 of those times. This thing is as hard to brick as a nook color. There is hope even if you do not think so. Pre-central helped me. You should be ok.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

glenniek said:


> Please help!
> Have followed all instuctions and now I have a bricked TPad.
> Webos doctor will not go past 12%
> All I get is a triangle with www.palm.com/rom
> What should I do?


http://forums.precentral.net/webos-internals/295881-webos-doctor-12-issue-fixed.html


----------

